# IDP - Indopac Holdings



## hissho (23 November 2006)

Hi all
Empowernet(www.empowernetinternational.com) is looking to issue 20million shares at 50c each to raise $10million. 

It is in the business of providing personal development seminars and associated products and services based on intellectual property produced by Anthony Robbins. I guess it's very-high profit but not sure how risky the IPO would be...on the first page of the prospectus, it says "the shares offered by this prospectus should be considered highly speculative". lately i was told if i subscribe at least 10000 shares i will be able to get a free ticket for Anthony Robbins's 6-day seminar called "date with destiny(they charge 5 grands for it). so if i subscribe 10000 shares and it goes up i would be darn happy but if it goes down i at least get a free ticket worth $5000...i'm just not too sure how speculative this could be?

would like to get some comments
thanks in advance
hissho


----------

